# Loud groaning noise when turning (at low speeds)



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

When ever I back out of my parking spot or crack the wheelat low speeds, I notice a fairly load groaning sound coming from the engine compartment. My guess was that it was the power steering pump but I want to be sure so I thought I'd ask you guys! If it does sound like the power steering pump, is there a way to get this groaning to go away without full replacement?


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I would do a quick inspection for the obvious first. Is your power steering fluid low or leaking? Have someone move the wheel from lock to lock with you head under the hood to listen where the sound is coming from (unless it only occurs when moving...which would not be too safe ;-).
Also, inspect all 4 cv joint boots? If it is more of a popping sound you may have a bad joint.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

its normal....i mean its not but it is for 16 years old car....u can fix it by changing the new seals on power steering high pressure lines where they fit the power steering gear box right behind the engine u will see wen u look there...u will see 3 small lines going to it.....u change them and ur problem will be gone....and ya while engine running turn ur steering all the way either to the right and left for like 5 secs and then see under the car if ur power steering is leaking if it is then U HAVE TO CHANGE THOSE SEALS if not then u r gud and can change those seals later which r gonna crack sooner or later


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help!

How difficult is it to change those seals? Is it something that an average home repair person can do? I consider myself average, but to a mechanic I might be considered below average. Are the seals a unique part or can they be obtained at any parts store? Are they expensive?

Thanks again.


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Noisey Pump*

Any air that gets into the system gets pounded and makes noise. My problem was tighting the intake to the pump itself. It was sucking in air bubbles. I bet that will fix your problem.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you tell me where the pump is actually located? The Maxima isn't at home right now and I can't check.


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Pump location*

Follow the power steering fluid hoses. You will find it takes you to the bottom of the engine in unreachable places. If you can tighten the hose your in luck. I took mine out to replace it and realized the hose really needs replacing or I just tightened it. What a nice quiet car now.


----------

